# Cheapest Pharmacy Option For Script



## Ironwood (Aug 2, 2017)

My insurance is a pain, so I am looking for cheapest pharmacy cash route for my test cyp script.  I have seen coupons pop up, but they seem shady and not sure they work anymore.  Currently about $80 for 10ml vial at publix.  Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 2, 2017)

That seems like a reasonable price for pharm grade test. I have never seen a coupon for prescriptions. That sounds silly. Use your insurance or pay the price. Seems simple.


----------



## IHI (Aug 2, 2017)

Going to try close by walmart since guy at work uses them and they're a third of the price as cvs where ive gotten mine last 5/6yrs.

until last night-
SOOO pissed, stopped at cvs to refill my cyp. Get home and 4 boxes in bag, thinking i scored because of a screw up, i open one and its a 1ml vial??!! Wtf i paid $68.xx for 4ml


Called cvs to see if somebody screwed up, "fda changed rules and said any vial is to be thrown away 28 days after rubber is penetrated due to possible bacteria contamination"


So i said i paid $86 for 4 months worth of oil these last 6yr and now i get to pay almost $70/month? Because 60years of people using 10ml vials is all of a sudden a possible danger or is it because of the new increased revenue? So called local walmart, guy said they he hasnt seen a 10ml vial since hes been there, only 1ml vials. So he looked it up and said ordering a 10ml vial isnt even an option


So im going to email endo and see wtf they know about this new bullshit but isnt any way im paying $70/month for this crap, but we'll see what this walmart by work does, buddy just refilled his script last week, same as its been for years, $10/month is what it comes out to


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 2, 2017)

Mail order pharmacys usually have the better pricing


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 2, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Mail order pharmacys usually have the better pricing



Will they mail test though? 

I would say maybe Costco and Wal-Mart but 80 seems ok


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 2, 2017)

I get (4) 1ml vials of 200mg/ml test at CVS every month for $20.


----------



## Utm18 (Aug 2, 2017)

I get 3 1ml vials per month at Walgreens for $5 and some change.


----------



## IHI (Aug 2, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I get (4) 1ml vials of 200mg/ml test at CVS every month for $20.



I hope your saying that to kick me in the ballz, i just spent $68 for 4- 1ml last night and we got a Cadillac plan thru work


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 2, 2017)

IHI said:


> I hope your saying that to kick me in the ballz, i just spent $68 for 4- 1ml last night and we got a Cadillac plan thru work



My plan is good, but I wouldn't call it a Cadillac plan. I mean, Obama would have, but I don't. And sorry, I messed up. It's $30.


----------



## IHI (Aug 2, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> My plan is good, but I wouldn't call it a Cadillac plan. I mean, Obama would have, but I don't. And sorry, I messed up.* It's $30.*




Argggghhh, we're still not friends then, im going home


----------



## PFM (Aug 3, 2017)

I remember the good old days when only well off motherf*ckers could afford juice. Now every cheap skate and their pet chinchilla runs gear and squabbles over 5 bucks.

FYI guys pay 180 for a 10ml of Cyp 200 here and like it.


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks guys.  I guess I am not in a bad spot and with a script I can put it on an HSA account, which saves quite a bit.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 3, 2017)

IHI said:


> Going to try close by walmart since guy at work uses them and they're a third of the price as cvs where ive gotten mine last 5/6yrs.
> 
> until last night-
> SOOO pissed, stopped at cvs to refill my cyp. Get home and 4 boxes in bag, thinking i scored because of a screw up, i open one and its a 1ml vial??!! Wtf i paid $68.xx for 4ml
> ...



Sorry, double post


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 3, 2017)

IHI said:


> Going to try close by walmart since guy at work uses them and they're a third of the price as cvs where ive gotten mine last 5/6yrs.
> 
> until last night-
> SOOO pissed, stopped at cvs to refill my cyp. Get home and 4 boxes in bag, thinking i scored because of a screw up, i open one and its a 1ml vial??!! Wtf i paid $68.xx for 4ml
> ...



Huh, smells like a bullsh*t pharmacy money grab.  My pharmacy fills mine with Watson 10 ml vials.  It's a local pharmacy, not a big box like Wal-Mart, CVS, etc...Maybe try a smaller local pharmacy?  

In fact, in my job I'm going through 50-100 syringes in a day.  That's a lot of vials of drugs getting tapped.  Now, most of my drugs come single dose vials, but we still have plenty of multi dose vials.  With multi dose vials, once you tap it, you write the date on it and it gets tossed after 30 days.  NOW:  this is been the protocol at every single institution since I started doing anesthesia 21 YEARS AGO.  So if your being told this is a new FDA thing, somebody is full of shit.  See money grab above.  Nobody is getting single dose only insulin vials....


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 3, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Huh, smells like a bullsh*t pharmacy money grab.  My pharmacy fills mine with Watson 10 ml vials.  It's a local pharmacy, not a big box like Wal-Mart, CVS, etc...Maybe try a smaller local pharmacy?
> 
> In fact, in my job I'm going through 50-100 syringes in a day.  That's a lot of vials of drugs getting tapped.  Now, most of my drugs come single dose vials, but we still have plenty of multi dose vials.  With multi dose vials, once you tap it, you write the date on it and it gets tossed after 30 days.  NOW:  this is been the protocol at every single institution since I started doing anesthesia 21 YEARS AGO.  So if your being told this is a new FAD thing, somebody is full of shit.  See money grab above.  Nobody is getting single dose only insulin vials....



My script comes in single dose vials because in my liberal ass state, they can only prescribe a month supply of controlled subtances, and test is controlled. So they can't give you a 10ml vial.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 3, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> My script comes in single dose vials because in my liberal ass state, they can only prescribe a month supply of controlled subtances, and test is controlled. So they can't give you a 10ml vial.



I get that.  What I'm saying is that if the pharmacy sais there's a new FDA rule regarding 30 days or whatever, thats BS.  We've been tossing open vials out in hospitals for a few decades.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 3, 2017)

I was told that same thing by a Walgreens pharmacist before then went to another Walgreens and was issued more 10ml's maybe talk to the manger 

At any rate this the best cash deal I was using  https://www.goodrx.com/testosterone...supply=&label_override=testosterone cypionate


----------



## IHI (Aug 3, 2017)

I literally just got done listening to the voice message and calling gal back from the big hospital that my endo is at who looked into this. She called the hospitals medicine something or other and that rules of 28 days is NOT for out patients, so she did call the pharmacist out when they tried that line on her this afternoon, and she said after shutting down 2 different stories from cvs pharmacist it came down to insurance.

cvs said they can only fill the test in 30 or 90 day quantity and they figure the 10ml vial is a 70 day so it doesnt meet any standards, and hospital gal said she cant believe that either since this is first she's ever heard of it, so she wanted the numbers on backs of my prescription card and regular insurance card so she can get to the bottom of this.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 4, 2017)

IHI said:


> I literally just got done listening to the voice message and calling gal back from the big hospital that my endo is at who looked into this. She called the hospitals medicine something or other and that rules of 28 days is NOT for out patients, so she did call the pharmacist out when they tried that line on her this afternoon, and she said after shutting down 2 different stories from cvs pharmacist it came down to insurance.
> 
> cvs said they can only fill the test in 30 or 90 day quantity and they figure the 10ml vial is a 70 day so it doesnt meet any standards, and hospital gal said she cant believe that either since this is first she's ever heard of it, so she wanted the numbers on backs of my prescription card and regular insurance card so she can get to the bottom of this.



That's what I'm talking about.  Good follow up.  For scripted pharma test I'll pay out of pocket to get 10 ml vials over 1ml amps.  I understand that's not necessarily an option for everybody, but really, at 200mg/week a bottle of test cyp 200mg/mg is gonna last 2 and a half months.  People piss away way more than that other things they don't need.


----------



## IHI (Aug 4, 2017)

Gal from hospital called me back this afternoon and said since guys at work get it from the walmart up the road from work in 10ml vials for cheap, lets just forget all the games CVS is obviously playing and get yourself into walmarts system, then call me and i can do a authorization script over the phone so you can get back to business as usual.

she said the 28 day rule is ONLY for in patient/hospital use since multiple entites pull from them all day/night, so its a precaution, but no such rule exists for outpatients....but sh said she called out cvs on three versions of bs they were spewing and left the pharmacist stammering with no clear answer, so lets just find a new pharmacy to work with she said lol


----------



## at15 (Aug 9, 2017)

IHI said:


> Gal from hospital called me back this afternoon and said since guys at work get it from the walmart up the road from work in 10ml vials for cheap, lets just forget all the games CVS is obviously playing and get yourself into walmarts system, then call me and i can do a authorization script over the phone so you can get back to business as usual.
> 
> she said the 28 day rule is ONLY for in patient/hospital use since multiple entites pull from them all day/night, so its a precaution, but no such rule exists for outpatients....but sh said she called out cvs on three versions of bs they were spewing and left the pharmacist stammering with no clear answer, so lets just find a new pharmacy to work with she said lol


thats complete bullshit its a CDC Policy and when i lived in America I never had a problem if i showed them the paperwork. but you might have to check many pharmacies, most freak the **** out with a 10ml so they only carry the 1ml due to fear.


----------



## IHI (Aug 9, 2017)

Dont know why theyd freak the phuck out, they carry drugs that have actual mind altering, and/or deadly consequences. Whens the last time youve EVER heard of anybody od'ing on 10ml of testosterone? But we hear all he time of people Swallowing a whole bottle of some kinda pills then dieing or frying their brain.

so i still cant understand this doctor/Pharmacy fear regarding testosterone; other than ignorance


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 9, 2017)

IHI said:


> Dont know why theyd freak the phuck out, they carry drugs that have actual mind altering, and/or deadly consequences. Whens the last time youve EVER heard of anybody od'ing on 10ml of testosterone? But we hear all he time of people Swallowing a whole bottle of some kinda pills then dieing or frying their brain.
> 
> so i still cant understand this doctor/Pharmacy fear regarding testosterone; other than ignorance



Short answer, it is ignorance on the part of physicians and has been perpetuated by those with an agenda, the media being complacent in this.


----------



## IHI (Aug 9, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Short answer, it is ignorance on the part of physicians and has been perpetuated by those with an agenda, the media being complacent in this.



And its a damn shame when we have modern era proof to debunk all the myths that have been put out there by the media, plus the fact the typical small town doctors believe the same shit and they're the ones with the power to doll out whatever they want...i dont get it

well, i guess i can because its a prohibition type move that government would have trouble regulating to get their cut. So just make it illegal and deem it deadly to control the sheep


----------

